# Beef Jerky. Cure or Not ? Safe ?



## da maxx (Oct 9, 2012)

I've read numerous posting on Jerky and have done about 15-20 batches on my MES30. I've noticed that most use some kind of Jerky curing mix. I have never used a curing mix and wondering on the difference.

I've tried different home based recipes. Most soy sauce based. My favorite recipe is using Yoshida's Sweet and Savory from Costco, add some Siracha hot sauce and black pepper. I marinate the meat (usually 4-5lbs) for 3 days in a ziplock bag. On the fourth day, I take the meat and carefully lay them down into a strainer bowl. I place another bowl on top and add weight to press the moisture out, back into the refrigerator for another day. I then lay out the pieces flat on all 4 racks, fire up the smoker to 150 and start smoking meat. I usually have smoke applied for about 2 hours, then another 2 hours (165-170deg) without. I do rotate the racks every hour. Anyway, everyone loves the Jerky. It never last longer than 1 week around the house. Since I don't use a curing mix, I refrigerate the jerky when it's cooled.

Does the curing mix on provide a level of food safety where I don't have to refrigerate the jerky? or more long-term storage? Is my marinating mix a good substitute?

Thanks,


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 9, 2012)

You can do no cure jerky, the only difference is if you cure it you don't have to refridgerate it. So if you don't cure it, just store it in the fridge for safety.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Using some type of the proper amounts of cure does provide for no refrigeration. Also making jerky at low and slow temps for an longer time  to smoke and dry it rather than cook it requires cure to prevent it from growing bacteria and making people sick. I make jerky in the MES 40 and I always use Cure #1 because it takes approximately 7-8 hours of smoking at temps starting at 110-120* and bumping the temps hourly. I like to know that it's safe because my BF does take it to work and shares.


----------

